# Help with plugging a drip line



## ed_in_ca (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello, I'm a first-time poster to this great community resource. Our contractor set us up with drip irrigation for our landscaping two years ago and things have been on "auto-pilot." Now, I'd like to make some repairs and modifications. For examples, there are some emitters that were set up next to the trunks of some saplings that no longer serve any purpose (not getting water to the roots), etc, but I have no idea how to make fixes.

My first question: we have some drip lines that branch off from the hard plastic tubing (see attached photos) that feed some shrubs that we have pulled out. I naively thought that I could just pull out the line and cap the hole with a plug. But I wasn't able to pull the line out cleanly so the hole got damaged and now water sprays out even with a plug on. So what is the proper way to remove lines no longer in use and plug them up?

Thanks!
Ed


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

You can cut the brown drip tubing where the black lateral supply line is and then insert a coupler fitting to merry the two ends together.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-Easy-Fit-Coupling-for-1-2-in-or-5-8-in-Drip-Tubing-10-Pack-EFC25-10S/205640310


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

If you use the method mentioned above, don't use that connector. This coupling is much better.
https://store.rainbird.com/bc50-4pk-1-2-in-barbed-drip-coupling-4-pack.html

Rainbird sells plugs
https://store.rainbird.com/tp25-30pk-1-4-in-drip-goof-plug-bag-of-30.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=RainBirdPLA&utm_term=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjNOPk4iy6wIVLwiICR1OpAQQEAQYASABEgITyPD_BwE

You can find everything else you need in the link below to put together whatever you can dream up. 
https://store.rainbird.com/drip-low-volume.html

There is usually a 30% off coupon code you can find.


----------



## ed_in_ca (Aug 23, 2020)

Wiley said:


> You can cut the brown drip tubing where the black lateral supply line is and then insert a coupler fitting to merry the two ends together.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-Easy-Fit-Coupling-for-1-2-in-or-5-8-in-Drip-Tubing-10-Pack-EFC25-10S/205640310


Thank you!


----------



## ed_in_ca (Aug 23, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> If you use the method mentioned above, don't use that connector. This coupling is much better.
> https://store.rainbird.com/bc50-4pk-1-2-in-barbed-drip-coupling-4-pack.html
> 
> Rainbird sells plugs
> ...


Thanks for the tip, learningeveryday! One follow-up on goof plugs. Are these only useful for plugging holes that you've accidentally made? Since the plastic male parts are all barbed, it seems like the tubing gets destroyed when you try to pull them off. Or did I do something wrong?


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

You didn't do anything wrong and the method mentioned by the other member is the way I do it, but with barbed couplers. I have a bag of the goof plugs, but I have never used them. With 1/2" tubing, I snip the line and use a barbed connector. With 1/4" tubing, I replace the line since it's so inexpensive and usually just a short feeder line to the plant. You should pickup a bag of everything your system uses....extra emitters, couplers, etc. You can probably spend $50-$100 and have a lifetime supply of replacement parts. If you ever want to add some lines, you'll have everything on hand.


----------

